# my classmates are boring



## jesuisidk (May 20, 2015)

Hey guys. 
I'm in the first year of highschoo,l and right now I'm facing a huge problem, and I say huge, because I like talking and interacting with people, but when I go near them I find that nothing of what they're saying is interesting. I try to be tolerant everyday and find something interesting in what they're saying, but it's all in vain, and I don't feel good, because, like I said, I like interacting, but I don't have with who. And I was thinking if the problem is in me, like I don't have any communication skills or something similar, or, they're just not my type. 
All my classmates are teasing each other(verbally and physically) and talk about boring topics like Facebook, unknown boys/girls, boys/girls that they like(and i don't see the point in all these) etc.
What can I do? Also, because I don't have any interests in them, I've become very neutral, and I don't laugh or smile at anything, and I'm worried because I may distance the people from me(even the ones that are "my type", but to me that's still unknown), and I feel that I'm not my true self like that.

Also, I have just one classmate who isn't like the others and can talk with very happy.


----------



## JohnCrack (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't you pay them any mind.....you know it happens everytime


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

This was/is my exact problem. Just put more focus in the one person you can talk to that doesn't make your eyes roll up into your skull. Don't kill yourself trying to be friends with people that bore you to death and make you feel like it's a mighty struggle just to come up with something to say to them. Be nice and talk to whoever you can, whenever you can, but put quality over quantity.


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

Yeah lots of people are dumb and like dumb stuff. That's what's promoted in our culture. 

It's not you, you know that because you like talking to the interesting person. You just need to find more people like that that you can relate to. You can be friendly and polite with the borings but don't waste any effort on them, and don't beat yourself up because you like different stuff. You might brand yourself as not cool or whatever because of your interests or the people you find who share them but isn't that better than pretending all the time. I think so.


----------



## Vilanelle (Jul 22, 2013)

i feel this on a daily


----------

